# Pesticide in fruit and veg could harm men's fertility: Men who eat high levels



## urbangirl (Jul 28, 2010)

have half the sperm count of those who ate the least.

The researchers say it's the first report to make the link but I've got one somewhere in my folders from the 50's or 60's, when common use of pesticides had been introduced fairly recently, that came to the same conclusion. If it affects men I think it's probably safe to assume it's having an effect on womens' fertility as well.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-3018861/Pesticide-fruit-veg-harm-man-s-fertility-Men-eat-high-levels-half-sperm-count-ate-least.html

/links


----------



## Dory10 (Aug 6, 2013)

Was this the one mentioned on the Wright Stuff this morning?  If it is then they said it only sampled 155 men...  Still would be nice if the cost of organic came down a bit and we'll have to see if any of the veg we've planted makes it this year!


----------



## Squiggly (Sep 20, 2013)

Thanks.... fair point about the likelihood of it affecting women's egg health.... which is probably harder to analyse. We eat a lot of spinach and only use organic some of the time. (We have good intentions, but not always possible to go to our local organic farm. :-( ) Apparently washing (in a very mild soap, then rinsing in water) can get rid of 75% of pesticides. Clearly some veg and fruit are safer because they have rinds or skins that we don't eat or an outer layer (cabbage) that we don't eat.


----------

